# How do you answer the gun question?



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I’m a woman? How do you answer this question?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

If I tell you the answer I'll have to kill you:wink:


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Most certainly they are asking because you are a woman. In 3000 rides I’ve never been asked that. In general you should never warn people that you’re armed. I would say no even if I was.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


IF U Tell them u have a weapon, some will want it
and have no qualms cutting ur head off to get it.
remember, they're behind u


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun.


Tell them ... I don't know, what do you think?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I usually just say “it’s against Uber and Lyft’s policy” for both riders and drivers to carry.

No one’s ever pushed it after that vague non-answer.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

10k rides and I've never been asked that. I would say "it's none of your fing business, would you like to be let out here? "


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

"I can neither confirm or deny until the need arises".


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> How do you answer this question?


"Sorry, I don't share that information."


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


Carry a gun.
When asked, tell them:
"Don't need one, I am an accomplished martial artist"

That should shut them up, or keep them from assaulting you. If they do, draw your sidearm and defend yourself.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Most certainly they are asking because you are a woman. In 3000 rides I've never been asked that. In general you should never warn people that you're armed. I would say no even if I was.


This!! I get asked if I have a gun several times a week. Most of my male pax ask me. When I say no, they remark how vulnerable I am. I tell them I know karate. I don't, but they don't know that.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

A PAX has never asked me this question (over 2500 rides, 2 years part time) but if someone ever did I would simply recite this statement below.

*"Louisiana* is a "shall issue" state for concealed *carry*. ... *Open carry* of firearms in *Louisiana* is permitted without a *permit*, as long as the user is of at least 17 years of age and legally able to possess a firearm under state and federal *law*."


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I’ve never been asked. But if I ever am asked. My answer will be no,


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Tell them it’s rude to ask


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

MHR said:


> I usually just say "it's against Uber and Lyft's policy" for both riders and drivers to carry.
> 
> No one's ever pushed it after that vague non-answer.


This. And I've been asked many times. Virginia has a decent number of armed citizens.

I have only answered honestly twice, both times to law enforcement. Once on a traffic stop, the second was a pax.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Just say you are not allowed to carry a gun... parole rules .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


I just tell them i replaced all airbags with 1lb sticks of Dupont plastic exlosive.

Then i mention . . . .oh , by the way . . . DONT TOUCH THE SEAT HEATER BUTTON !

12 volts and a switch.

Who needs a gun ?

Wiring was already there . . .

Uber only Said we couldnt have guns . . .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

To those that do carry, what is your plan if something goes down? Where is your weapon located? Have you practiced in your vehicle?

My plan -


Firearm pointed at me? Yes - panic button on a hidden phone. Try to talk it out. If it's close enough and a semi automatic, grab the barrel and point it upward. Firing in this situation will prevent the next round from being chambered. 
Firearm not pointing at me? OC spray. It's a very direct stream and I have zero worries about it blowing back. 
Exit strategy - run. Keyless ignition, I get five feet away from the car and the alarm arms. Car won't move. Seek cover and prepare. Backup phone to call 911.
I have come close to considering self defense one time. I was new, bad part of our market. Watched the guy in the mirror, body language said it was about to be "go time". He saw my camera, mumbled something, exited.

Now I know what places to avoid and am off the road by 10 pm at the latest.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


Go with the funny non answer


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I dont get that question. Maybe because I'm in California? We're a bit soft here


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I was only asked once by a sketchy guy going to a strip club. I gave him a non-answer.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I would say, "Do you always ask awkward questions?"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberBeemer said:


> I would say, "Do you always ask awkward questions?"


By that would make things even more awkward ?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Its a Chance to change the subject


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> My plan


Firearm pointed at me: Do whatever that person says. Nothing else.

My goal is to not get shot. I can replace everything else.

Incidentally, my Significant Other's brother is a retired police officer from Iowa. He says if you really want compliance, get a laser sight installed. Instant compliance.

It shows the person *exactly* where that bullet is going to go.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get that question. Maybe because I'm in California? We're a bit soft here
> View attachment 351389


No you guys are just stoned. We can see the smoke in the background young lady ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Firearm pointed at me: Do whatever that person says. Nothing else.
> 
> My goal is to not get shot. I can replace everything else.
> 
> ...


Gotta read the situation. Compliance is definitely important. But, when all else fails, do whatever it takes.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Firearm pointed at me: Do whatever that person says. Nothing else.
> 
> My goal is to not get shot. I can replace everything else.
> 
> ...


This isn't good for people behind you. It would only show them how bad your aim is off.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No you guys are just stoned. We can see the smoke in the background young lady ?


Guilty ?‍♀?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Gotta read the situation. Compliance is definitely important. But, when all else fails, do whatever it takes.


Ben if you attempt to actually turn around to grab the slide you will be shot at nearly point blank range.

Life isn't an action movie. You will be attempting a turn and blind grab vs a shooter finger pull, you will lose 10 out of 10 times.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ben if you attempt to actually turn around to grab the slide you will be shot at nearly point blank range.
> 
> Life isn't an action movie. You will be attempting a turn and bold grab vs a shooter finger pull, you will lose 10 out of 10 times.


Life or death situation, I'll take my chances. It's a valid defensive maneuver that people should know.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This isn't good for people behind you. It would only show them how bad your aim is off.


When that laser dot lights up a person's chest, that is the only thing they're focusing on. The person youre pointing the gun at is the one you wnt to comply.

Anyone behind you in that situation is probably on your side of things.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Life or death situation, I'll take my chances. It's a valid defensive maneuver that people should know.


Not for someone behind you. You can't see the gun and it takes too long to turn.

That isn't a valid defense maneuver for an Uber driver it's pure suicide.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not for someone behind you. You can't see the gun and it takes too long to turn.
> 
> That isn't a valid defense maneuver for an Uber driver it's pure suicide.


I disagree. And that's OK.

Just don't try this with a revolver pointed at you, kids ?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I disagree. And that's OK.
> 
> Just don't try this with a revolver pointed at you, kids ?


But it's not okay anyone that tries what you said would be guaranteed to die.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> But it's not okay anyone that tries what you said would be guaranteed to die.


Incorrect, my friend.

It's a confined space. Get that muzzle pointed a few inches away from you, cause it to fail to chamber the next round, you can stop the threat.

It's part of training. Commonly used tactic. Die not doing anything or possibly die using defensive measures. I'll go with the latter.

Best case scenario? You scratch your hand and get a "free gun". I've tried it, no biggie.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> When that laser dot lights up a person's chest, that is the only thing they're focusing on. The person youre pointing the gun at is the one you wnt to comply.
> 
> Anyone behind you in that situation is probably on your side of things.


Well I'm referring to crazy pax being behind you in the car. If you pull out a gun with laser sights it will show them how much your aim is off.

Even with a gun the driver is in a very bad disadvantage against pax.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


I've been asked that often by passengers, especially when I'm working nights. I think it's because we are women. I tell them nothing!
I just tell them that anyone who tries anything with me will end up being sorry they did.. and there are many ways to deal with things besides carrying heat... I just leave them kinda wondering. It's really none of their dang business anyway!?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Easy: "maybe"

LDO


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Incorrect, my friend.
> 
> It's a confined space. Get that muzzle pointed a few inches away from you, cause it to fail to chamber the next round, you can stop the threat.
> 
> ...


Not from behind, for the last time.

Try grabbing something you can't see from behind on the first try it doesn't work.

Pull up all your YouTube videos, you will not see them attempt this from behind.

You are attempting to defy time and space. To be frank Bruce Lee would die if he attempted that.

If pax is behind you, aims his gun to the back of your head or torso, you are not going to be able to grab the slid of his gun.

You can't see the gun.( your maneuver requires slight of the gun).

You need to be able to grab slide before person can pull trigger.( Biggest problem) Your body has to 1. Turn 2. See target 3. Grab slide. On the other hand shooter only has to do one motion pull trigger.

You will be shoot twice already once you've located gun, if pax has it aimed at your head.

If pax aims gun low into your seat you will never be able to grab gun. He or she could empty the whole clip without you ever seeing the gun.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not from behind, for the last time.
> 
> Try grabbing something you can't see from behind on the first try it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


99.9% of my pax, including the one that I mentioned previously, sit in the rear and passenger seat. I can see them easily. And I have about an arm's reach.

Defend yourself or don't. Your choice. All I can do is share a suggestion.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> 99.9% of my pax, including the one that I mentioned previously, sit in the rear and passenger seat. I can see them easily. And I have about an arm's reach.
> 
> Defend yourself or don't. Your choice. All I can do is share a suggestion.


No, behind you. If someone truly wants to subdue you they will sit behind you, rear drivers side seat.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No behind you. If someone truly wants to subdue you they will sit behind you, rear drivers side seat.


Seldom happens. My hackles are up in that situation or if they insist on the front seat. Then see "exit and run".


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

@TheDevilisaParttimer exactly. People watch hero maneuvers in movies and think that's how real life works


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Seldom happens. My hackles are up in that situation or if they insist on the front seat. Then see "exit and run".


Ok I see we both had the would be attacker in a different seat in our minds.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Ok I see we both had the would be attacker in a different seat in our minds.


Very rarely do I have a single pax seated behind or next to me.

Some law enforcement agencies actually prefer to question and transport individuals in the front seat of their cars. Easier to close that gap should something happen.

But, again, 99.9% of my pax are in the rear passenger seat. I can easily watch them in the mirror and react swiftly.

Best course of action - avoiding the areas and hours that are likely to pose a problem.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Very rarely do I have a single pax seated behind or next to me.
> 
> Some law enforcement agencies actually prefer to question and transport individuals in the front seat of their cars. Easier to close that gap should something happen.
> 
> ...


I try to pull the car up so the rear passenger is in front of them and avoid certain areas and times myself.

However that driver killed in Chicago with a machete by the teenager girl, was in the day time I believe. I think she sat directly behind him.

I try to remember that and not get complacent. As many times as I run that scenario in my mind he has zero chance of survival, other than to not let her sit behind him.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Similar topic previously discussed. My stance is that most people are better off unarmed. If you have to ask, you're not ready.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-what-is-more-important.340937/page-2#post-5331738


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Firearm pointed at me: Do whatever that person says. Nothing else.
> 
> My goal is to not get shot. I can replace everything else.
> 
> ...


Yup.
Streamlight str8, light and green laser with trijicon night sights on my Walther PPQ.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Similar topic previously discussed. My stance is that most people are better off unarmed. If you have to ask, you're not ready.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-what-is-more-important.340937/page-2#post-5331738


Imho it's still better to have a firearm. I just believe it's best to exit the vehicle if you believe your pax is about to attack.

If you are armed and pax confront or pursue you then you can defend yourself.

Also if you're unarmed your only option is to run, more than likely you will get shot in back.

If armed you can go to the frontside of the car and put engine block between you and your attacker. Return fire, attacker is now a sitting duck.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Sounds so simple until it happens


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

CT1 said:


> Sounds so simple until it happens


It isn't simple, life or death situations can go either way by chance. Only thing we can do is prepare for them and hopefully survive.

One of my best friends is a cop and usually put me in those "what to do?" Scenarios


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

CT1 said:


> Sounds so simple until it happens


Train. Be prepared. Have a plan.

Ideally, doing this gig, have someone who knows where you are. Stay in contact.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

I carry a little .380. These 2 young couples get in and the conversation flows well as I take them to a PBR bar. We started talking guns and I ended up showing mine. Its the only time I've done so. They were really exited that I showed them. I got a $7 tip from them. To be clear, I felt uneasy about it after dropping them off and vowed to never do it again.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Train. Be prepared. Have a plan.
> 
> Ideally, doing this gig, have someone who knows where you are. Stay in contact.


If Uber drivers Knew how to "plan" they won't be Uber drivers


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> However that driver killed in Chicago with a machete by the teenager girl, was in the day time I believe. I think she sat directly behind him.


Not true. The driver killed with a machete (and knife), occurred at 3:00AM, give or take. Definitely not day time.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Life or death situation, I'll take my chances. It's a valid defensive maneuver that people should know.


 The guy doing that maneuver is a martial arts expert. It's one thing to grab the gun when you're standing face-to-face. Trying to do it when you're in the driver's seat and the gunman is behind you, good luck.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Also if you're unarmed your only option is to run, more than likely you will get shot in back.


I disagree with you. There are an infinity of other things you can choose to do or not do. And that's coming from someone who is a staunch defender of the 2nd Amendment.

My plan is to comply with anything I'm told to do by a person pointing a gun in my direction. The exception to that is if I'm told to drive to a remote location. I'm not going to make it easier to kill me undetected.

If the person wants everything I own that's in the car, they'll get it. Those things are replaceable. If they want my car key and my phone, ditto. I can replace that stuff.

Getting into a shootout with someone who is sitting behind me is not an option. That's a losing proposition every time.


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Train. Be prepared. Have a plan.


With the benefit of a million dollars of training courtesy of the US SOF I can assure you that you can *definitely* try to grab the slide of an automatic or the cylinder of a revolver when threatened by a passenger sitting behind you. Just like you can jump out of an airplane without a parachute. But you can only do it once.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Imho it's still better to have a firearm. I just believe it's best to exit the vehicle if you believe your pax is about to attack.
> 
> If you are armed and pax confront or pursue you then you can defend yourself.
> 
> ...


I pack heat, along with Fiskars scissors, a S&W tactical knife and a Kalishnakov switchblade...the knives are preferable for close quarter engagement. Also have tactical flashlight.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've had this question a few times. Usually I return with more questions like "Do you?" "why do you ask?" etc. It is usually pretty easy to determine the gun attitude of the person.

My final answer has ranged from "yes" to "no" with lots of wishy-washy answers in between such as just stating "Uber forbids guns" or "I can't disclose it"

One of my "yes" answers was when the pax saw what he thought was a guy getting pummeled by 3 guys standing on top of him, and asked to stop and help that person. They asked, does anyone in the car have a gun? Someone said "damnit I left it in Georgia to avoid checking it on the plane". I said "yes".

I've also unfortunately, been stopped by the police after trying to pick up a pax from the red curb and the first thing the cop asks me right in front of my pax is about my gun. I just got a warning.

I'm still not deactivated despite many pax knowing about my guns.




Benjamin M said:


> To those that do carry, what is your plan if something goes down? Where is your weapon located? Have you practiced in your vehicle?
> 
> My plan -
> 
> ...


Remember, your car is under your control. This can be especially handy if the car is moving and the assaulting paxhole is not wearing his seatbelt, and he probably is not. It is hard to aim a gun while the car makes a sudden sharp turn, especially if followed by a collision.

I have multiple accessible guns. Most likely my left hand goes for the gun and shoots the pax behind me after a swerving motion.

And yes, practice. Practice drawing and shooting someone behind you from a seated position! Very important skill.

In my experience, so far it is has actually been people who are NOT my pax who have gotten closest to being shot by me. Mainly people who have approached my vehicle threateningly while waiting for pax, crazy people I've encountered at stop lights at 3 AM throwing stones at my car and yelling obscenities, gangbangers chasing my car and my gangbanger paxholes etc. Only twice in thousands of trips did I ever worry I might need to shoot the paxhole in my car.

Some day I might shoot a paxhole, but based one my experience thus far, my firearm is more likely to be used to defend my paxhole against a third party than to shoot the paxhole.


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not from behind, for the last time.
> 
> Try grabbing something you can't see from behind on the first try it doesn't work.
> 
> ...


Not if I start speeding and crash my car on purpose.... among other things..... I can try


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

A car is a different situation but still close quarters. Most pax are seated behind and to the right, not directly behind the driver.

COMPLY! If all else falls and it looks like you will either fight for your life or just take a bullet, there are options.

Might techniques such as grabbing the slide end with you still being shot? Yes. But it's better to know about options like that than not ?‍♂


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I do this and say "Enjoy the gun show!"


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> With the benefit of a million dollars of training courtesy of the US SOF I can assure you that you can *definitely* try to grab the slide of an automatic or the cylinder of a revolver when threatened by a passenger sitting behind you. Just like you can jump out of an airplane without a parachute. But you can only do it once.


"Definitely try"

Emphasis on the word try a pre excuse to failure. As in I will try to be there.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


Where I drive, the right to bear arms is interpreted to mean the government can't stop you wearing sleeveless shirts. So the gun question has never come up.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I tell them no and that if I ever get attacked I’ll just keep speeding up until we crash. That usually shuts them up.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No, behind you. If someone truly wants to subdue you they will sit behind you, rear drivers side seat.


Getting the FIRST shot off is important.

People . . . most people dont take " Proper " aim when being shot at.

In car = confined space.
My Ruger 2 inch barrel .357 will

1.) Blind you at night
2.) Render you deaf ( in a car) 
With ringing ears and pain.
3.) Possibly fill car with smoke from shot.
( maybe even start a fire)

Thats if i miss . . .

If i get that first shot . . . chances are . . . i will get 2nd shot also.
( if car was moving, i would be shooting with 1 hand.so i would have to re level the gun.a .357 with 2 inch barrel kicks. By a few feet. Gun and my hand would probably hit car roof from recoil)

Many hoodlums are not trained in the realities of a gunfight.

Best thing he could do . . . is leap out car before i get 2nd shot.

Most idiotic gun fight i ever saw.
Guy took 3 shots from 10 feet away.
Missed.
Guy he was shooting at felt his entire chest before he charged assailant . . . 
Assailant lept in 63 impala
Parked in mudpuddle at bar . . .
Started car floored it
A rear tire spun till it blew up.
Then he " escaped" in a car with 3 tires and a rim.

True story.
1979.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MHR said:


> I usually just say "it's against Uber and Lyft's policy" for both riders and drivers to carry.
> 
> No one's ever pushed it after that vague non-answer.


Good response


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I pack heat, along with Fiskars scissors, a S&W tactical knife and a Kalishnakov switchblade...the knives are preferable for close quarter engagement. Also have tactical flashlight.


----------



## ducktaleswoohoo (Aug 28, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


what gun? while pointing to dash cam "this thing uploads via my cell phone'
guns are invisible until you're life is threatned, if you draw it and point it you shoot to kill
least that's what i was tought.
its not the movies where you have time for a witty line

if you actually carry & a pax attacks you after thinking you dont youll win 99% of the time & if you working that night shift you should have the dash cam evidence to exonerate you.


----------



## Ubeard (Aug 20, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I do this and say "Enjoy the gun show!"


Exactly! I then add..._"I'm also firm believer in equal rights...and lefts."_


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> To those that do carry, what is your plan if something goes down? Where is your weapon located? Have you practiced in your vehicle?
> 
> My plan -
> 
> ...


I will just say, you can have my car, take it. Pull over in populated area and run.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I will just say, you can have my car, take it. Pull over in populated area and run.


My keys never leave my pocket. The engine may be running but it won't go. I'll be around the corner by then ?


----------



## Uberladysf777 (Nov 27, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> I tell them no and that if I ever get attacked I'll just keep speeding up until we crash. That usually shuts them up.


That's my plan!


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

MHR said:


> I usually just say "it's against Uber and Lyft's policy" for both riders and drivers to carry.


Yes.

Learned another good answer from "Dear Abby" many decades ago: "Why would you need to know?"

This is good in countless situations.

Am often asked how much my car, house, whatever cost. I often reply that I don't know because it was a gift from a friend.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I’ve been ask a few times by pax if I have anything to protect myself, as a woman in my most monotone voice I reply “ According to Uber, drivers and riders are not allowed to carry a lot of things, I’m sure those rules are broken all the time”. Anything else they ask about carrying I just smile.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

ya know ill never Understand why even carry "in a car" if someone wanted to kill me im dead. Im driving pay att. to the road. they sit behind me. i come to a Light and they take there Gun out and fire bullets thru the seat i never saw it coming and now im dead.

Unless you have what the police have that medium barrier , whats the Point really?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Uber says that is fine to carry as long as you follow the state laws.
It’s not illegal.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Uber says that is fine to carry as long as you follow the state laws.
> It's not illegal.


Never saw anything of the sort. Post a screen shot when you find it again to source it.

Only thing I ever saw in Uber TOS is that firearms are not allowed to be carried by neither passengers or drivers.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Never tell anyone you have a weapon,it's defeating the purpose. If a pax wants to know if he's bringing a knife to a gunfight, let him find out the hard way.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> But, again, 99.9% of my pax are in the rear passenger seat. I can easily watch them in the mirror and react swiftly.


I generally try to keep my eyes on the road. One is far more likely to die in an automobile accident than in a botched Uber carjacking.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I generally try to keep my eyes on the road. One is far more likely to die in automobile accident than in a botched Uber carjacking.


Head is always on a swivel.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Just say "go ahead make my day".


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Carry a gun.
> When asked, tell them:
> "Don't need one, I am an accomplished martial artist"
> 
> That should shut them up, or keep them from assaulting you. If they do, draw your sidearm and defend yourself.


If they don't shoot you in the back first.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's a driver that was carrying and saved not only his life but likely that of his pax


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> Most certainly they are asking because you are a woman. In 3000 rides I've never been asked that. In general you should never warn people that you're armed. I would say no even if I was.


They're not asking because she's a woman. I'm a 6'2" 200lb man and I've been asked a few times.



Mkang14 said:


> I dont get that question. Maybe because I'm in California? We're a bit soft here
> View attachment 351389


I've wanted that ****ing bear since I was in Kindergarten.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I've wanted that @@@@ing bear since I was in Kindergarten.


Omg why are you so darn cute ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Omg why are you so darn cute ?


I can't help it ?


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

"Uber doesn't want us to do that. So don't tell them you asked, or I'll have to kill you too."


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


I've been asked several times, by people that were clearly on both sides of this particular issue.

As a rule, I reply "I don't comment on my security measures."

That's it. If they persist, I'll repeat myself, but only once. After that, I will pull over and ask them to exit the vehicle. All of this is being recorded, too.

I'm not bothered by pax that open carry, as long as it stays in the holster. Same goes for concealed carry. I don't need to see it. Long guns are fine as long as they are in a case or gun bag. Again, I don't need to see them.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

And, by the way, carrying a weapon doing RS or just as a law abiding citizen. I love this video by "Mike the Cop".

I've carried every single day for about three years. My father is ultra liberal. When I plopped my first pistol in his hands when he visited us here in Virginia from my second childhood home in New Jersey, he freaked out.

"Don't let a police officer see that! You'll be shot!"

Showed him this video and explained some things. I drove him to NJ a couple of weeks ago and he was legitimately disappointed to hear that I can't legally carry along the drive. Pennsylvania used to be covered, not anymore. And this video changed his mentality.

I hope to never use lethal force. But I decided to carry after watching a deer limping in the ditch next to my house in a rural area one night, odd but true story.

Met my neighbors Kevin and his wife Judy for the first time. They'd called 911. A Sargent with the Sheriff's Office arrived on scene and asked if anyone was armed.

Nobody was, although Kevin had an arsenal down the road. Called my neighbor behind our house.

He walked up smoking a cigarette, asked the Deputy if he could dispatch the deer, "you may". Handed me his cigarette, pulled his concealed 9mm, and that was that.

I, as a Democrat living in the south, honestly saw firearms as a tool that night. Purchased my first pistol a few weeks later. Got my CCW and that's that.

The deer? Hauled off by neighbors. And the shooter, "you gonna gimme a ticket for hunting out of season?!" ?

Why did the Deputy ask if anyone was carrying? Less paperwork for him. ?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I usually just tell them as they get into my car that I'm carrying a gun and mace.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


Say yes, two, one you see and one you won't even see coming...


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Firearm pointed at me: Do whatever that person says. Nothing else.
> 
> My goal is to not get shot. I can replace everything else.
> 
> ...


The most deadly place in the world is that place that a gunman takes you.

Just sayin.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> Most certainly they are asking because you are a woman. In 3000 rides I've never been asked that. In general you should never warn people that you're armed. I would say no even if I was.


I think so too, I have only been asked twice in 4 years.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

NoPooPool said:


> Never saw anything of the sort. Post a screen shot when you find it again to source it.
> 
> Only thing I ever saw in Uber TOS is that firearms are not allowed to be carried by neither passengers or drivers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> The most deadly place in the world is that place that a gunman takes you.


Yes, I addressed that in a later comment.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Okay @Chorch. It says nothing of the sort, as far as it being okay to carry, as long as you follow state laws (as you have stated).

What you posted are TSA rules. They are federal laws, and what you posted is basically laws governing transport of firearms on a commercial airliner. Unloaded, in a locked case, no magazine, yaddie, yadda. How in hell is Uber saying it is okay to carry locked and loaded, and concealed? It is saying no such thing.

Even if you are a concealed carry licensee, Uber does not allow a driver to possess a loaded gun, while transporting passengers.

What you cited only allows an Uber driver to be able to TRANSPORT a gun or guns, LOCKED IN A HARD-SIDED CONTAINER (CASE), UNLOADED, AND IN YOUR TRUNK.

It goes on to state at the bottom of the page you posted, that failure to comply is at the risk of deactivation.

Sure glad you are not my attorney. Read the rules concerning the carry and transport of firearms according to Uber Terms of Service as you have posted. It is evident that your reading comprehension is suffering, no offense intended.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I've never been asked that question and don't know anyone who has. In the NYC suburbs it is virtually impossible for someone to get a conceal carry permit. The only people who carry guns are criminals and they aren't following Uber's TOS. Can't even posses a Taser. The only way the driver won't go to jail around here is if they use pepper spray.
Possession of an unlicensed firearm in NYC is a MANDATORY 1 yr prison sentence. Just ask Plaxico Burress LOL


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

NoPooPool said:


> Okay @Chorch. It says nothing of the sort, as far as it being okay to carry, as long as you follow state laws (as you have stated).
> 
> What you posted are TSA rules. They are federal laws, and what you posted is basically laws governing transport of firearms on a commercial airliner. Unloaded, in a locked case, no magazine, yaddie, yadda. How in hell is Uber saying it is okay to carry locked and loaded, and concealed? It is saying no such thing.
> 
> ...


No. I am not an attorney. Sorry for not being an attorney.
Also english is not my first language, so sorry if my reading comprehension is not as good as yours.

Saying "you are an asshole, no offense intended" doesn't work.

Have a good day.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Chorch said:


> No. I am not an attorney. Sorry for not being an attorney.
> Also english is not my first language, so sorry if my reading comprehension is not as good as yours.
> 
> Saying "you are an @@@@@@@, no offense intended" doesn't work.
> ...


Not sure what you mean by saying "you are an @@@@@@@, no offense intended"? I did not say you were anything. Again, comprehension rears its ugly head. I did not call you anything. I merely pointed out the misconception you laid down as fact, and attempted to set you and your inaccurate post straight, to make sure others do not take your word for it, and then think they are within Ubers TOS rules, and then think they would not be at risk of being deactivated from the app.

As I said, I mean absolutely no offense in pointing out your inaccurate post. A bigger man/woman would not get butt hurt, and just admit they misspoke, and just say "my bad, I stand corrected."

It is obvious by you saying "sorry if my reading comprehension is not as good as yours", "have a nice day", means you did take offense.

As I stated, I mean no offense. Sorry you took it that way.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


Ask them why do you want to know?

Or tell them you are not allowed to carry guns but some people do for their own safety and the only way for them to find out is the hard way.

Uber can not keep you from carrying a gun in a state that lets you carry them for your own safety, all they can do is fire you after you kill a rapist or murderer in which case the gig is not for you anyway. -


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Head is always on a swivel.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


>


Love it! ?


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

It's not the gun that I carry, but rather the ejector seats button right here by the steering column you should be worried.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> I usually just say "it's against Uber and Lyft's policy" for both riders and drivers to carry.


This.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

People who are untrained and/or do not practice for their situation are better off without a firearm. 
Every single concealed weapons instructor will tell you to deny having a firearm if asked by anyone other than LEO. 
Try this test. Get yourself and a buddy each a squirtgun. Have him sit behind you. See who gets wet first.


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

I would take that question as a threat and immediately pull over get out of the car and call the police


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I would say the following..........."I am not authorized to confirm or deny the presence of a firearm in the vehicle".................


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


Always say no.

Honestly, if you have to ask this, maybe you shouldn't carry.

Are you comfortable handling your firearm? Nothing worse than needing it, fumbling around, getting it taken from you, & getting shot by your own gun.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> How do you answer this question?


"Ooh, that IS a good question! And, more importantly, if I was carrying a gun, would I tell anyone?"

"Usually the dashcam (point to it) does a good job of helping me to not need my gun." (Notice I say MY gun, not A gun)

"U/L dont allow guns, so even if I had one I couldn't admit it."



Benjamin M said:


> what is your plan if something goes down?


Depends on what "something" is, along with all the countless variables involved. Pretty tough to plan for the unexpected. Thats like asking whats your plan for avoiding a car crash.



Benjamin M said:


> Gotta read the situation. ...... But, when all else fails, do whatever it takes.


Agreed. Do what it takes to survive, gun or no gun.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> No, behind you. If someone truly wants to subdue you they will sit behind you, rear drivers side seat.


Also agreed. There are attacks of opportunity, and then there are pre-planned attacks. An attacker that plans the attack will position themselves where you are most vulnerable on purpose. Yes it's extremely rare. And yes, it happens. You have a much higher chance of defending yourself against some random attack than against a planned attack.



Chorch said:


> Uber says that is fine to carry as long as you follow the state laws.


No, that's not accurate.

Uber says it's 100% against the TOS. However, they acknowledge that in some states (very few) the state law overrides their TOS.

In most states, Uber DOESN'T CARE if you have a carry permit. Still against TOS. And Lyft is worse: their policy is no weapons, period, AND only Lyft gets to decide, on a case by case basis, what is a 'weapon'.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


You tell them they don't need to worry, they are safe.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

I just tell em I have a permit for all ten of em

then for some reaaon they always get quiet and stop asking questions


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok people, let's be real about this. There are really just two types of drivers in this situation. Those who will follow Uber/Lyft's policy and trust that everyone that gets into their car will too. Then there are folks who would like to think that everyone getting into their car will follow Uber/Lyft's policy, BUT have a plan to protect themselves if shiznit goes sideways(and really don't give a hoot about Uber/Lyft's policy).

My hope is that everyone comes home safe at night to their loved ones.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

T, I agree with most of your post. 
But I want to comment on one little piece of it.


Mista T said:


> Pretty tough to plan for the unexpected. Thats like asking whats your plan for avoiding a car crash.


In my "non-Uber" existence, I do some insurance related consulting in refineries and chemical plants.

There is an expectation in those plants that they have "fire pre-plans" and "emergency procedures."

The fire pre-plans have titles like "Fire in Tank 800-142." The emergency procedures are things like "Loss of Electric Power."

Occasionally, a site says to me that they can't plan for emergencies because they're unpredictable. They get an automatic "recommendation" to fix that.

If I apply that same analysis to avoiding auto accidents, I get a few things. These are things that I know you personally already do. They'll sound like common sense, and to a degree, they are. Except when they're not.

One is to minimize dead miles. Not only do they cost money, but they increase the risk of an accident. Compared to when your car is stationary, I mean.

Another one pertains to driving speeds. Most of the time, slower is better up to a point, because it reduces the extent of damage from a collision.

Staying alert and routinely scanning for threats falls into this as well.

And then there are the actions to take after the collision event takes place. That's a whole 'nother topic.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

When I get asked something that makes me nervous I usually diffuse with humor. I've been asked a few times and I just make jokes...
I don't need a weapon. When it's my time to go it's my time and I accept that. At least my kids will learn how to do their own laundry once I'm gone ?


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> "...grab the barrel and point it upward. Firing in this situation will prevent the next round from being chambered..."


What? A gun fired upwards will fail to extract? I don't understand.



UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


How does this even come up in conversation?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> How does this even come up in conversation?


I'm in Texas. Guns are still legal here.

It comes up more frequently then you could ever imagine with men asking me what I carry to protect myself, women asking the same thing because both groups think it's dangerous being a woman and driving strangers in my own car.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I've been asked a few times but its always been in a context of conversations where Im pretty sure they were just genuinely curious so I told them no. Unless you are some highly trained former special ops/navy seal type (which Im not) keeping $40 or $50 in your console to give to someone attempting to rob you is probably gonna go further in saving your life than any kind weapon. Having said that I do carry a stun gun and pepper spray, mostly in case some belligerent drunk or group of punk kids decide they want to beat up their Uber driver.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

You should never talk about carrying. No reason to and it's in poor taste IMO. Just say no, no reason to worry about that. And If they really want to find out, you can show them on their way to the morgue.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

I hope you are carrying one. I encourage all Uber riders to carry one, it's your own vehicle and your constitutional right. Uber's policy is illegal. Please just inform the police if you get pulled over that you're packing.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Jleakakos said:


> I hope you are carrying one. I encourage all Uber riders to carry one, it's your own vehicle and your constitutional right. Uber's policy is illegal. Please just inform the police if you get pulled over that you're packing.


I don't carry. And I never will. I don't agree with a world where everyone has a gun. I don't want to get into the gun control topic, but a right is not a demand.
You say "carry a gun, it's your right". But a right does not mean I must carry one.

Also, how is Uber's policy illegal? I am genuinely asking.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Chorch said:


> Also, how is Uber's policy illegal? I am genuinely asking.


That's a question that deserves its own thread. :smiles:


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I don't carry. And I never will. I don't agree with a world where everyone has a gun. I don't want to get into the gun control topic, but a right is not a demand.
> You say "carry a gun, it's your right". But a right does not mean I must carry one.
> 
> Also, how is Uber's policy illegal? I am genuinely asking.


I know a few people who are big into guns which Im 100% cool with. The thing is, most of those same people I know who are big into guns have never even been in a street fight and would probably get their gun taken from them and shoved up their ass if they ever pulled it.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I don't carry. And I never will. I don't agree with a world where everyone has a gun. I don't want to get into the gun control topic, but a right is not a demand.
> You say "carry a gun, it's your right". But a right does not mean I must carry one.
> 
> Also, how is Uber's policy illegal? I am genuinely asking.


To be fair I said encourage, not demand. I'm not sure where you're from, but I'm sure that has affected your decision on guns. If you don't feel comfortable with one, then I would agree you shouldn't have one.
To answer your question, concealed carry is legal in all 50 states, since we are private contractors in our personal vehicle, Uber has no say so. As long as we can legally carry. I'm a 10 year law enforcement veteran, I work in one of the largest departments in the country. In 10 years I've never seen legal gun owners committing crime.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


I wouldn't answer, just pull over when in a safe and publicly visible area, and say this has gotten uncomfortable. I'm sorry but this ride is over. Please exit my vehicle... NOW! Then scream at the top of your lungs, and the passenger will beat a hasty retreat--if they weren't considering harming you in the first place.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Signal Twenty said:


> What? A gun fired upwards will fail to extract? I don't understand.


Semi automatic pistols have a "slide" - the top part of the gun. When a shot is fired, the slide travels backwards to eject the spent casing and forward to chamber the next round.

Tightly gripping the slide interrupts this process, causing a jam. Pointing upwards (or whatever direction) away from yourself decreases the likelihood of you being shot.

This is a last ditch maneuver. See my videos above for demonstrations.



Jleakakos said:


> To be fair I said encourage, not demand. I'm not sure where you're from, but I'm sure that has affected your decision on guns. If you don't feel comfortable with one, then I would agree you shouldn't have one.
> To answer your question, concealed carry is legal in all 50 states, since we are private contractors in our personal vehicle, Uber has no say so. As long as we can legally carry. I'm a 10 year law enforcement veteran, I work in one of the largest departments in the country. In 10 years I've never seen legal gun owners committing crime.


Ummm, concealed carry is absolutely NOT legal in all 50 states. Where'd you get that from?! ? Maybe if you are a VIP and can somehow get a permit, but for the masses - um no. 

Carry concealed in Maryland, New Jersey, New York, etc and get back to me.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Technically, there are no more "no-issue" states. However, some of the "may-issue" states are de-facto no-issue states. Sometimes it depends on your jurisdiction within the state. California's "good cause" requirement means your local Sheriff or Police Chief gets to decide if you can get a permit or not. If you live in LA County, it's not happening. If you live in Orange County, you have a really good shot.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> Never saw anything of the sort. Post a screen shot when you find it again to source it.


IN TEXAS

Please note items in *bold*

https://help.uber.com/partners/article/firearms-policy?nodeId=5024edd7-b2a0-4cbb-8efc-f42853dde857
Firearms Policy

Uber prohibits riders and their guests, as well as driver and delivery partners, from carrying firearms of any kind while using the app, *to the extent permitted by applicable law.*

Failure to comply with this policy may lead to account deactivation.

https://www.uslawshield.com/castle-doctrine/

Inside your "castle," under certain circumstances, Texas law presumes you acted reasonably and justifiably if you use force or deadly force to defend yourself against an intruder who enters your occupied habitation, *vehicle*, or place of business or employment. What are the circumstances that will give you this important legal presumption? The first is where an individual unlawfully and with force, enters or attempts to enter your occupied habitation, vehicle or place of business or employment.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> Technically, there are no more "no-issue" states. However, some of the "may-issue" states are de-facto no-issue states. Sometimes it depends on your jurisdiction within the state. California's "good cause" requirement means your local Sheriff or Police Chief gets to decide if you can get a permit or not. If you live in LA County, it's not happening. If you live in Orange County, you have a really good shot.
> 
> View attachment 352656
> 
> ...


If you are carrying concealed without a permit that is valid in the state, you're breaking the law.

My Virginia permit used to at least cover PA, not anymore.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Jleakakos said:


> Uber's policy is illegal


It's not illegal, it's just stupid. Conceal carry licensees are among the LEAST likely to be violent in American society.

But it is not illegal, any more than "No shoes, no service" is illegal.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> IN TEXAS
> 
> Please note items in *bold*
> 
> ...


Good post, but to summarize what it is actually saying, Uber cannot stop an individual from carrying a firearm within the framework and laws of the particular state, but go ahead and use that weapon with the Uber app open, and that act of shooting a person in self-defense, or the defense of a passenger, or even self-defense against an attack by a passenger, and the shooter will likely be permanently de-activated.

To go one step further, I am a CCW permit holder in my state. I am perfectly legal to carry concealed in my state. I am usually armed when I drive on the Uber platform, and I definitely carry concealed 100% of the time, when driving the late night/overnight shift.

Now fast forward to scenario of actually having to use my gun in (God forbid), a legitimate self-defense, and I feel 99% sure Uber would permanently de-activate me from both the driver and rider platform. I am okay with that, and consider it a possible ramification, but consider it a cost of doing this business.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Semi automatic pistols have a "slide" - the top part of the gun. When a shot is fired, the slide travels backwards to eject the spent casing and forward to chamber the next round.
> 
> Tightly gripping the slide interrupts this process, causing a jam. Pointing upwards (or whatever direction) away from yourself decreases the likelihood of you being shot.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to spark a debate, but are you just making up things as you go along. Illinois was the last state to get concealed carry. The supreme Court ruled it constitutional and gave all the states a deadline to pass laws. Illinois and Wisconsin were the last to do so. New York State has had concealed carry forever so I don't know what you're talking about.
If you're not a gun person that's fine with me, just don't make up things or talk about things you don't know what you're talking about.



Mista T said:


> It's not illegal, it's just stupid. Conceal carry licensees are among the LEAST likely to be violent in American society.
> 
> But it is not illegal, any more than "No shoes, no service" is illegal.


Sure it is, no shoes no shirt refer to a private business on their private property. When you are doing Uber you're on your own private property.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jleakakos said:


> I'm not trying to spark a debate, but are you just making up things as you go along. Illinois was the last state to get concealed carry. The supreme Court ruled it constitutional and gave all the states a deadline to pass laws. Illinois and Wisconsin were the last to do so. New York State has had concealed carry forever so I don't know what you're talking about.
> If you're not a gun person that's fine with me, just don't make up things or talk about things you don't know what you're talking about.


Make things up?? Okay ?

All states technically have CCW, HOWEVER there are many states where it is nearly impossible to obtain one. And carrying concealed in those states without a permit is ILLEGAL.

But hey, believe what you want to. I'll happily avoid fines and potential jail time by knowing the laws and where I can legally carry.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Make things up?? Okay ?
> 
> All states technically have CCW, HOWEVER there are many states where it is nearly impossible to obtain one. And carrying concealed in those states without a permit is ILLEGAL.
> 
> But hey, believe what you want to. I'll happily avoid fines and potential jail time by knowing the laws and where I can legally carry. :smiles:


That's what I was saying all along. I didn't mean just anybody could carry. I know most states require a permit. I live in Illinois, which has the most gun laws and most gun violence. Fortunately for me I don't have to abide by those laws because I'm a law enforcement officer. me personally I could carry across all 50 states thanks to former President George Bush for passing a federal law giving all law enforcement officers right to carry across state lines.



Benjamin M said:


> Make things up?? Okay ?
> 
> All states technically have CCW, HOWEVER there are many states where it is nearly impossible to obtain one. And carrying concealed in those states without a permit is ILLEGAL.
> 
> But hey, believe what you want to. I'll happily avoid fines and potential jail time by knowing the laws and where I can legally carry. :smiles:


That's what I was saying all along. I didn't mean just anybody could carry. I know most states require a permit. I live in Illinois, which has the most gun laws and most gun violence. Fortunately for me I don't have to abide by those laws because I'm a law enforcement officer. me personally I could carry across all 50 states thanks to former President George Bush for passing a federal law giving all law enforcement officers right to carry across state lines.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jleakakos said:


> That's what I was saying all along. I didn't mean just anybody could carry. I know most states require a permit. I live in Illinois, which has the most gun laws and most gun violence. Fortunately for me I don't have to abide by those laws because I'm a law enforcement officer. me personally I could carry across all 50 states thanks to former President George Bush for passing a federal law giving all law enforcement officers right to carry across state lines.
> 
> 
> That's what I was saying all along. I didn't mean just anybody could carry. I know most states require a permit. I live in Illinois, which has the most gun laws and most gun violence. Fortunately for me I don't have to abide by those laws because I'm a law enforcement officer. me personally I could carry across all 50 states thanks to former President George Bush for passing a federal law giving all law enforcement officers right to carry across state lines.


But that's not what you said. For civilians, carrying concealed without the proper permit is illegal and can result in serious charges.

You implied that individuals can legally carry concealed in every state, that's not entirely true.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

I never said that. That's how you interpreted what I said. Forgive me for not making that clear. My whole point is, if you as an individual are authorized to carry, then you have every right to while doing Uber. Your car, your property, your business. I'm in Chicago and I wind up in some terrible neighborhood sometimes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Jleakakos said:


> To answer your question, concealed carry is legal in all 50 states,


Yeah, this bit. Legal if you can convince a judge to issue you a permit in many states. So, maybe an astrix with the fact that *technically* it is legal with the required permit, which can be extremely difficult to obtain in some states.


----------



## Jleakakos (Jul 17, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, this bit. Legal if you can convince a judge to issue you a permit in many states. So, maybe an astrix with the fact that *technically* it is legal with the required permit, which can be extremely difficult to obtain in some states.


A judge doesn't issue the permits, the state does.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Tell them it's rude to ask


I usually say "That's an awfully personal question this time of night"......that gets a chuckle and moves the conversation elsewhere.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

NoPooPool said:


> Post a screen shot when you find it again to source it.


My reply was to point to the part of Uber's TOS regarding carrying with the relevant portion of it highlighted. Basically it's a null prohibition when the driver is covered by state law. In Texas those legal carry conditions are having an LTC or the Castle Doctrine, which allows non LTC citizens to carry in their vehicle. There is even a law on the books (Senate Bill 321) that prohibits employers from prohibiting LTC holders from carrying to work.

You get no argument from me if that legally carried weapon has to be used in self defense that deactivation is the least of your worries.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

I got asked why I don't have a dash cam and I said, because I have something more dangerous and a dead man can't testify but a recording can. He gave me 1 star lol


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Life or death situation, I'll take my chances. It's a valid defensive maneuver that people should know.


Ben, please explain how you determine it is not a revolver, then perform you defensive maneuvers. Also, what do you do in the case of a revolver?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Basically it's a null prohibition when the driver is covered by state law. In Texas those legal carry conditions are having an LTC or the Castle Doctrine, which allows non LTC citizens to carry in their vehicle.


You're not correct. BTW, I'm in Texas.

There is a Constitutional right to own firearms. But states can restrict that. And contracts (like Uber's agreement) can affect your outcome in other ways.

Example: Bars in Texas post a notice that says you can't bring an unlicensed firearm in. If you don't have a Concealed Carry Permit, it is illegal for you to bring a firearm with you into a bar in Texas. Regardless of what the 2nd Amendment says.

Example: It is legal for Uber to deactivate a driver for carrying a firearm during the time the driver is online. If you get deactivated for that and contest it, you will lose.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Jleakakos said:


> To be fair I said encourage, not demand. I'm not sure where you're from, but I'm sure that has affected your decision on guns. If you don't feel comfortable with one, then I would agree you shouldn't have one.
> To answer your question, concealed carry is legal in all 50 states, since we are private contractors in our personal vehicle, Uber has no say so. As long as we can legally carry. I'm a 10 year law enforcement veteran, I work in one of the largest departments in the country. In 10 years I've never seen legal gun owners committing crime.


True. You said _encourage_. My bad.

In regards to Uber's policy, I used to think the same way you think. If I have the correct license, and the correct gun, and everything is legal, why can't I carry. I should be allowed to carry all the time. But then I though: there are spaces I am not allowed to carry (clubs, airports, federal buildings)... so I don't know if uber's policy is illegal. There are places/ situations when you are not allowed...

I don't know. I'm confused about it.

And yes: I would be a dumbass with a gun.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NoPooPool said:


> Good post, but to summarize what it is actually saying, Uber cannot stop an individual from carrying a firearm within the framework and laws of the particular state, but go ahead and use that weapon with the Uber app open, and that act of shooting a person in self-defense, or the defense of a passenger, or even self-defense against an attack by a passenger, and the shooter will likely be permanently de-activated.
> 
> To go one step further, I am a CCW permit holder in my state. I am perfectly legal to carry concealed in my state. I am usually armed when I drive on the Uber platform, and I definitely carry concealed 100% of the time, when driving the late night/overnight shift.
> 
> Now fast forward to scenario of actually having to use my gun in (God forbid), a legitimate self-defense, and I feel 99% sure Uber would permanently de-activate me from both the driver and rider platform. I am okay with that, and consider it a possible ramification, but consider it a cost of doing this business.


As would likely be the case at most employers.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> As would likely be the case at most employers.


I have many years of refinery experience.

In every (!) one of them I've been in, you cannot carry a firearm. If it is discovered, you will be escorted to the gate immediately. And told to never show up there again, with or without your gun.

I'm familiar with Louisiana, next door to Texas where I live. Louisiana is a PRO-gun state if there ever was one.

The law in Louisiana says that an employer cannot prohibit you from having a gun in your car in the parking lot of your job. That's as far as they go. You can't take it into the plant, and you can't take it into your office. It stays in your car. Full stop, end of story.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I have many years of refinery experience.
> 
> In every (!) one of them I've been in, you cannot carry a firearm. If it is discovered, you will be escorted to the gate immediately. And told to never show up there again, with or without your gun.
> 
> ...


I'm betting the larger airport operators would frown on open or cc.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Yeah, this bit. Legal if you can convince a judge to issue you a permit in many states. So, maybe an astrix with the fact that *technically* it is legal with the required permit, which can be extremely difficult to obtain in some states.


It sure can be difficult. I am fortunate to live in one of the few counties in Southern California where the county Sheriff will issue a permit to carry a concealed firearm (CCW) upon request. Expensive but worth it. I have an Internet acquaintance (technically back from the BBS days) who wrote a book that dealt with the difficulty in obtaining a CCW in Los Angeles.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Eight pages of replies and the OP has not returned?

Some great gun advice / stories posted though.

OP, was your question addressed?

OP, by any chance are you on the cute and/or diminutive/petite side? My first thought is that whether a man (or a woman) has posed that question to you, they may be generally interested in knowing how a gal alone in an Uber car is set up to protect herself.

To pile on yet another answer, I agree with anyone who advised you to not answer the question directly. Why? it's a loaded question (pun not intended). If asked, I would likely indicate that I take measures to protect myself, but so far I've not had a problem (in a tone of voice that says: "_No problems yet. You aren't going be the first, are you?_").

Or if you happen to have a dashcam you could do a "_Better! I have a live feed to my boyfriend / husband's phone. It's the only way he'll let me drive. Never had a problem_".


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> There is a Constitutional right to own firearms. But states can restrict that.


We're not talking ownership here. Yes states/federal can restrict who can own/possess a firearm.



Christinebitg said:


> Example: Bars in Texas post a notice that says you can't bring an unlicensed firearm in. If you don't have a Concealed Carry Permit, it is illegal for you to bring a firearm with you into a bar in Texas. Regardless of what the 2nd Amendment says.


The 2nd amendment pertains to ownership. Again we're talking about carrying in our private vehicle. An LTC holder as well as a private citizen (Castle Doctrine) may lawfully carry in their private vehicle provided they can legally own a firearm. This subject has nothing to do with where you can't carry such as bars without an LTC.



Christinebitg said:


> Example: It is legal for Uber to deactivate a driver for carrying a firearm during the time the driver us online. If you get deactivated and contest that, you will lose.


 In Texas it is against the law for an employer to prohibit carrying to work. Yes I agree I would lose the deactivation contest but Uber/Lyft would be fined for the illegal deactivation under Texas law.
Did you miss the part of my previous post where I quoted Uber's rule on carrying "*to the extent permitted by applicable law."?*

In keeping with what the OP posted. My reply is "It's against Uber's/Lyft's TOS to carry a firearm." If asked a second time same reply. If asked a third time that pax is on the street because they have made me feel unsafe due to their burning desire to know if I'm armed.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


It is a good question but you have right to remain silent.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I have many years of refinery experience.
> 
> In every (!) one of them I've been in, you cannot carry a firearm. If it is discovered, you will be escorted to the gate immediately. And told to never show up there again, with or without your gun.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about Louisiana law. But you are totally correct about getting the boot in Texas.

Texas SB 321

Sec. 52.062. EXCEPTIONS. (a) Section 52.061 does not:


 (1) authorize a person who holds a license to carry a concealed handgun under Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, who otherwise lawfully possesses a firearm, or who lawfully possesses ammunition to possess a firearm or ammunition on any property where the possession of a firearm or ammunition is prohibited by state or federal law; or(2) apply to:(F) property owned or leased by a chemical manufacturer or oil and gas refiner with an air authorization under Chapter 382, Health and Safety Code, and on which the primary business conducted is the manufacture, use, storage, or transportation of hazardous, combustible, or explosive materials, except in regard to an employee who holds a license to carry a concealed handgun under Subchapter H, Chapter 411, Government Code, and who stores a firearm or ammunition the employee is authorized by law to possess in a locked, privately owned motor vehicle in a parking lot, parking garage, or other parking area the employer provides for employees that is outside of a secured and restricted area:(i) that contains the physical plant;(ii) that is not open to the public; and(iii) the ingress into which is constantly monitored by security personnel.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Ben, please explain how you determine it is not a revolver, then perform you defensive maneuvers. Also, what do you do in the case of a revolver?


Well, a revolver is.. A revolver ?. Round cylinder versus flat sides.

In the case of a revolver, this practice isn't really effective. And you will be burned by the gasses coming from the cylinder.

Works on semi automatic firearms by preventing the mechanics of how the spent casing is ejected and the new round is chambered, following the discharge of a round.



Jleakakos said:


> A judge doesn't issue the permits, the state does.


Depends on the state / jurisdiction, my friend.

Although Virginia is a "shall issue" state, my permit received the final approval of the Sheriff and county Judge.

In "may issue" states, it often does come down to the judge. The individual must prove that they have a legitimate reason to carry.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

MHR said:


> I usually just say "it's against Uber and Lyft's policy" for both riders and drivers to carry.


I've said this exact thing to that question also. It's always out of state people that ask this question. Texans assume you are armed.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Z129 said:


> It sure can be difficult. I am fortunate to live in one of the few counties in Southern California where the county Sheriff will issue a permit to carry a concealed firearm (CCW) upon request. Expensive but worth it. I have an Internet acquaintance (technically back from the BBS days) who wrote a book that dealt with the difficulty in obtaining a CCW in Los Angeles.


My issuing county charges the maximum in the state, which I believe is $50.

And I stand corrected. The final say is the Sheriff. But the permit is issued by the Circuit Court, signed the court clerk.

If I remember correctly, took about three weeks to get it. Some don't make the cut for whatever reason, but if you complete the minimum requirements (hunter safety) - which I don't agree with, it's still a "shall issue" state.

What does that mean? If you meet the criteria (minimum training requirements and a clear background), pay the fee, the state shall issue you a permit to carry concealed.

Virginia is an open carry state. Pass the background check and you're good to go, walking down the road looking like a gun slinger if you want. Around about 30 minutes from walking through the door. :smiles:












Side Hustle said:


> I've said this exact thing to that question also. It's always out of state people that ask this question. Texans assume you are armed.


Back when I lived in the sticks, this was also the case. I only had one neighbor nearby that wasn't armed. If we heard less than two shots, especially at night, we were concerned.

More than that - paper, coyote, bobcats, a pesky tree limb (that would be me with a twelve gauge one evening at a neighbor's house), the frying pan that got worn out (same neighbor), tin cans, and - last but not least - deer.

One or two shots? We kinda wondered if someone had enough of themselves or their SO.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

“I refuse to answer on the grounds doing so would either put myself at risk or make you feel uncomfortable”


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


On a serious note; Whats the most slaw dogs that you ever witnessed someone eat at the Varsity?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> In Texas it is against the law for an employer to prohibit carrying to work.


No, it's not. You CAN NOT carry a firearm into any of the refineries I've been in that are in the state of Texas.

Every time, and I do mean every time, that I've gotten a safety orientation going into a Texas refinery, they have explicitly said "no firearms."

If there were a Texas law, at least one of those refineries would have been challenged on it.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Weird question. I was never asked that question. I had a 9mm on my side and no one ever asked. A red flag would go up if I was asked by that question. Are they planning on robbing me or something?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

*@Christinebitg*

Did you miss my post confirming exactly what you say?



BCS DRIVER said:


> I know nothing about Louisiana law. But you are totally correct about getting the boot in Texas.
> 
> Texas SB 321
> 
> ...


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

I do not carry and never been asked but I am in a liberal city and no liberals care about guns


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BCS DRIVER said:


> Did you miss my post confirming exactly what you say?


I didn't miss the part where you said it's contrary to Texas law for an employer to prohibit bringing a firearm to work.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I didn't miss the part where you said it's contrary to Texas law for an employer to prohibit bringing a firearm to work.


True because it was an overly broad statement. Which is why I posted one of the entities that is exempt from that particular law. There are others that are exempt but I only posted that one to show that yes, I agree with what you posted and backed it up with a c/p of that exemption of the law.

If you read the entire Texas SB 321 I think you would agree the majority of the employers in Texas are indeed prohibited from prohibiting carry to work.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

I get asked many times a week. My response is always the same: "Uber's policy is that drivers are not allowed to carry firearms while working for them." some will ask me a second time and my response is word for word what I said earlier. 
I let the passenger interpret that as they please.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I tell them that I welcome permit holders and their firearms. All I ask is that, should the need arises, they use good judgement and aim carefully.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> What do you do in the case of a revolver?


Stick your finger in the barrel.


----------



## 300Miles (Jun 6, 2016)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun.


I say "No, because let's face it, I'll never get the blood out of the upholstery."

In fact, a car is close quarters combat and carrying a gun is not a winning strategy. I was worried at the beginning but quickly downgraded from the heavy metal, to a spring-assist knife, to mace, to the most potent weapon, which in fact is the ability to talk your way out of a tricky situation.

Out of 9,000 rides I've had at most 20 nightmare rides and only three where there was a real possibility of violence,

One was a middle-aged drug-addict scumbag named Diego (for the ninja turtle), and his past-it stripper girlfriend who had quite fittingly been given the Sunday afternoon shift. They began doing lines in the back seat. I out-shouted him.

The second was an aggressive young man who lived, quite appropriately in two conjoined blue geodesic domes. I should have seen the problem when he screamed at his two white huskies. He grew angry when he tried to market snacks for me which I was supposed to sell to passengers and I pointed out it was one of the stupider business ideas I had heard. I resolved this through speedy, erratic driving--remember your car is your best defensive tool and your assailants life is in your hands. Never do what your assailant tells you to.

The third one was a thug management issue. I drove a drunken MMA moron who had put $1k on Orange Irish trailer trash Conor McGregor to beat Khabib Nurmagomedev. The Russian dismembered McGregor before he could figure out how to pronounce his name, it being polysyllabic and all.

So this thug I'm driving lost big and he was pissed. The name of the game with people like this is to get them there and get them out of the car. If they demand to stop at the gas station, drive off.

When I got this thug home He threatened to shit in his neighbors mailbox. I waited until the passenger had completely disembarked the vehicle to observe that this was physically impossible and that he would need to remove the mailbox in order to defecate in it, and surely that was a federal offense. He proceeded to attack the mailbox as I drove off, rolling my eyes.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


If that question comes up, simply tell the person asking that their question is of a personal nature which you need not respond to, but that you are more than qualified and able to successfully "handle your business!" On to another subject.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 10k rides and I've never been asked that. I would say "it's none of your fing business, would you like to be let out here? "


^ same thing I was thinking in my head ..

I can't believe people would ask that, absolutely none of their God damn business



CT1 said:


> Similar topic previously discussed. My stance is that most people are better off unarmed. If you have to ask, you're not ready.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-what-is-more-important.340937/page-2#post-5331738


essentially you're just saying most are better off being an easy target


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

@MHR @Benjamin M I'm in Florida, and I'm a cop. It's never come up in conversation, but i have thought of the contingency plan and if it did I would probably divert the conversation. There's nothing good that will come from a conversation about guns, politics, or God(s).


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Signal Twenty said:


> @MHR @Benjamin M I'm in Florida, and I'm a cop. It's never come up in conversation, but i have thought of the contingency plan and if it did I would probably divert the conversation. There's nothing good that will come from a conversation about guns, politics, or God(s).


Why wouldn't you just say that you're a police officer? Why even have a contingency plan? Just answer by saying I'm a police officer and leave it at that. But yeah, switch topics. Tell pax how to get out of a speeding ticket :whistling:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. How do you answer this question?


You answer this way*:*
_"That's for me to know, and for the bad guy to find out." :coolio: _


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


---------------------
In 6400+ trips, I have NEVER been asked. I have been asked what I carry for protection. Since I do not work the drunk shift, I answer, defensive thinking and a weapon close enough if I need it. 
______________________



Mkang14 said:


> I dont get that question. Maybe because I'm in California? We're a bit soft here
> View attachment 351389


______________________
I will have to disagree with that statement. You may only speak for yourself. 
I am not certain what you consider "soft" but it does not apply to any driver that I know in L.A.. Being a defensive driver and a street smart driver is one's best weapon. 
A huge percentage of people that carry firearms, should not have them in their possession. As for using tear gas in a car or enclosed area -- not recommended unless you enjoy pain.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> I will have to disagree with that statement. You may only speak for yourself.
> I am not certain what you consider "soft" but it does not apply to any driver that I know in L.A.. Being a defensive driver and a street smart driver is one's best weapon.
> A huge percentage of people that carry firearms, should not have them in their possession. As for using tear gas in a car or enclosed area -- not recommended unless you enjoy pain.


It's pretty interesting to read that women are being asked if they are specifically carrying a gun by pax. I have never been asked that in almost 1800 rides. People normally ask if I have a sharp object or pepper spray. My immediate thought is it has to do with my state. California the land of hippies, love all, rights ✌?❤☮. Asking a driver if they are carrying doesnt seem to be as common here?‍♀. Also its possible I was feeding into the stereotype people have of Californians to make a teddy gif work ?


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

@CZ75 i don't tell the pax what I do...there's no reason to...and if it ever came up, I would tell people to not speed in the first place, then you don't have to worry about trying to get out of a ticket.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CZ75 said:


> Why wouldn't you just say that you're a police officer?


The other problem with saying that is the Uber terms of service. Which don't make any exception for law enforcement officers. It would be asking to get deactivated, depending on the rider.

For the record, I'm a civilian.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

UberchickATL said:


> I never know how to answer pax when they ask me if I carry a gun. If I say no, that could leave me open for an attack. If I say yes, pax could report me. Weirdly enough I get asked this at least once a week. Maybe because I'm a woman? How do you answer this question?


Don't answer the question directly, just say "Uber does not allow drivers to carry firearms".

If they try and qualify your answer, just repeat until they give up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> If they try and qualify your answer, just repeat until they give up.


This is referred to as the "broken record" response.

If they keep asking you the same question, you should keep giving them the same answer.

Reference: When I Say No, I Feel Guilty, by Manuel J. Smith


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> I would say, "Do you always ask awkward questions?"


Pantomime and chant

"This is my rifle, this is my gun! One is for killing, one is for fun!"


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Matt Uterak said:


> Pantomime and chant
> 
> "This is my rifle, this is my gun! One is for killing, one is for fun!"


https://www.9news.com/mobile/articl...egins/73-58108c96-d444-4096-bd1b-edb04a155f3e


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Seamus said:


> I've never been asked that question and don't know anyone who has. In the NYC suburbs it is virtually impossible for someone to get a conceal carry permit. The only people who carry guns are criminals and they aren't following Uber's TOS. Can't even posses a Taser. The only way the driver won't go to jail around here is if they use pepper spray.
> Possession of an unlicensed firearm in NYC is a MANDATORY 1 yr prison sentence. Just ask Plaxico Burress LOL


Carrying mace as a felon is also illegal.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> However that driver killed in Chicago with a machete by the teenager girl, was in the day time I believe. I think she sat directly behind him.


(Note to self Shuffle pax who try to board with a machete.



Matt Uterak said:


> Pantomime and chant
> 
> "This is my rifle, this is my gun! One is for killing, one is for fun!"


"Battle Cry" was the name of the movie, I believe.



KK2929 said:


> ---------------------
> I have been asked what I carry for protection.


Ok, lets be honest, thread readers.
If the first word you thought of here was "condom", raise your hand.
:laugh:


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

Ping.Me.More said:


> "Battle Cry" was the name of the movie, I believe.


Full Metal Jacket


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Signal Twenty said:


> Full Metal Jacket


Hornady Critical Defense HP.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I dont get that question. Maybe because I'm in California? We're a bit soft here
> View attachment 351389


I hate hellifornia, and I live here.

F'em. The city of SF could fall into the ocean, and i would chant HORRAy as long as I wasn't there at the time.

The people there are rude, pretentious, they think they are better than everyone, they've called me BRIDGE AND TUNNEL "people" - they are ALMOST as bad as the people from Marin County. If it were not a breach of the social contract, I would chop them up and eat them, although the meat would need to be seasoned as they are VERY BITTER PEOPLE.

With their shaved poodles, everybody's doing the rag.


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

11.5 rides have never been asked this but if did would say, sorry that is classified information.



Mkang14 said:


> I dont get that question. Maybe because I'm in California? We're a bit soft here
> View attachment 351389


I'm from Cali too. And now in Seattle n they hate us up here!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheKingofAnts said:


> I'm from Cali too. And now in Seattle n they hate us up here!


Ohhh I know. First time I accidentally stumbled on the seattle thread it was anti cali tech conversation.

So I bust in with my techies are awesome ?


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ohhh I know. First time I accidentally stumbled on the seattle thread it was anti cali tech conversation.
> 
> So I bust in with my techies are awesome ?
> View attachment 363165


Yah they dont play games up here or in Seattle thread. All about misery, rage n the take down. Opposite of Cali.

Well not Cali UP, but in real world Cali.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

As a female driver, I have never been asked either but if I am, 

“I’m an Italian female from Baltimore who knows how to bury a body. By the way, my dash cam records both inside and outside of the vehicle. Any more questions?”


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> I hate hellifornia, and I live here.
> 
> F'em. The city of SF could fall into the ocean, and i would chant HORRAy as long as I wasn't there at the time.
> 
> ...


Geez That bad? I dont see it ?‍♀. But I guess it depends on where you spend most of the day. I start in south bay.


----------

